# Sub-forums: Make up your mind



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Why does the layout of the forum constantly change with these new sub-forums?

Sometimes it looks like this:









And sometimes it looks like this:









Why can't it stay the same all the time?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

For me, it has always looked like the first screenshot -- never like the second. In which browser and OS are you seeing this behavior?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

If you are viewing the entire forum list, it shows as the first screenshot.

If you are viewing "Main Tivo Forums", it shows as the second screenshot.

Many links (especially when going "Up") point the the latter. So if you're in a forum, and going up and out, you end up with the second screenshot.

I don't know that said behavior is wrong, but it is constantly different.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/index.php
vs
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

That's typical vB behavior. Look at the off topic area and watch the political section change in the exact same way.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Peter Redmer said:


> For me, it has always looked like the first screenshot -- never like the second. In which browser and OS are you seeing this behavior?


I'm seeing this in Safari on Mac OS X and in FireFox on Windows 7. The screenshots are from OS X.



Mike Lang said:


> That's typical vB behavior. Look at the off topic area and watch the political section change in the exact same way.


Okay. I just thought it was odd.


----------

